# Geekgirl



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have a great birthday

:biggrinje:danrakgrin::4-cheers::4-flowers:birthday::biggringiartytime:danraktounge:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy birthday!!!
Gee it must feel good to be 21 today


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

kodi said:


> Happy birthday!!!
> Gee it must feel good to be 21 today


That drops crawling to a new low...:grin:


Happy Birthday TJ - have a great day!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Happy Birthday TJ*:birthday::4-cheers:
*Have a great day*


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday TJ

JC


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A very Happy (smoke free) Birthday :wave:


----------



## Moki (Feb 29, 2008)

artytime: Happy Birthday!!! :clap:


----------



## Moki (Feb 29, 2008)

artytime: Happy Birthday!!! :4-clap:


----------



## 3ncor3 (Nov 13, 2008)

happy b-day :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Happy Burfday Gg


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Happy birthday to you!







Age 21! That's about my age I'm 21 and a few months........ say and about 243 months well tomorrow it will be exactly 243 :grin:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-clap::biggrinje:birthday:artytime

she isnt 21 ... 24 tops

happy birthday


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

speedster123 said:


> :4-clap::biggrinje:birthday:artytime
> 
> she isnt 21 ... 24 tops
> 
> happy birthday


Are you saying she is older than my tender years? :grin:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

lol :4-dontkno


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Happy day TJ .. looking younger every day ..


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hope I didnt miss the party! Have a great day TJ...


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

sandman55 said:


> Happy birthday to you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I must have run out of fingers to count on because I made a very small boo boo with my maths 








I am actually 21 and 483 months so only I'm only a few months out :grin: anyway have another slice of cake Geekgirl


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Sorry I missed it TJ :upset:. I hope you had a great one though and I wish you many, many more :grin::grin:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Shame on me* !!!!! :4-thatsba:4-thatsba
I apologize to all who took time to wish me a Happy Birthday and I didnt reply back with a thank you. 

I dont get in this forum much as you can see, most of my time is spent in the Microsoft Support Forum. I do thank you all for the good wishes and I did have a wonderful day.

Thank you all again and forgive me with my deepest apologies :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Shame on you for not realising how much we appreciate your efforts and ALWAYS have you in our thoughts .. you should have come and taken a little peek :laugh:, just in case .. 

hopefully we'll get you again next year .. :grin::wave:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I didnt forgot your birthday..... :grin:

IHappy birthday, i hope you hd a great day


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Happy late birthday to you Dear.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

[self-whipping mode]

I'll ban myself for belatedly wishing you a very Happy Birthday, TJ! :birthday:

(The fact that the myspace servers went down that day should have given me a hint...:grin

[/self-whipping mode]


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Nice to see you back Zazula and Thank you :grin:


----------

